# Dr Becker's Real Food?



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone read this book yet, I just wanted to read up and make sure my dogs were getting all they needed.
This seems like a lot of stuff to have to put in a raw diet?
Should I be concerned about my dogs not getting proper nutrition?
Any thoughts will help with my concern:twitch:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know most do a pry model diet I just can't do that where I live can't get meats and have to do the best I can
Just heard the coyote get something outside, hope the neighbors cat was in?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There are three things that needs to be in a healthy balanced raw diet. Meat, bones, and organs. Mostly meat, some bone, and some organs. Thats it. Nothing more. My dogs have lived on that for 9 years with zero health problems. No fruits, no veggies, no supplements.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I think BrownieM read it. She feeds Prey Model, but she may be able to address your concerns.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know what sort of things this book has exactly but if you cannot get meat then cooking or feeding BARF for your dog isn't going to work out well. All I could find out is it is based on the ancestral diet of dogs which from a couple of other sources means veggies and lots of meat. See Steve Brown and Lew Olsen's books for this sort of thing. Loads of recipes are available here Newsletters : Holistic, natural remedies for dogs and cats., Natural nutrition, food and supplemements for dogs, cats and horses.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I get meat, I guess I should have said I can't get whole animals for PMR


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't need whole animals for PMR, just a variety of parts from a variety of animals. Even just chicken quarters, turkey necks, beef heart, pork roast, some liver, kidney, and canned mackerel would be fine for a PMR diet.

I should add that this would be fed over a week or whatever, not all in the same meal!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I get that and thats what I feed, but the book got a good write up in the magazine and it mentioned vegtables and adding supplements. I was just throwing it out there for imput?
Thanks
Just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing:redface:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

You don't need all the supplements. You may not be feeding brains, blood and all the guts but the variety you are offering covers the deficiencies you might have if you fed only grocery store meat/bone/organ from one protein.


----------

